# Sandbridge surf fishing



## trophywif (Dec 29, 2008)

Got a weekin late August in Sandbridge for Christmas. Anywhere down that way to get my truck on the beach. And, what can I expect in the surf in the summer? Blues, I suspect. I fish MD & Delaware a lot, and that is our August fare. Thanx.

Bill D.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

trophywif said:


> Got a weekin late August in Sandbridge for Christmas. Anywhere down that way to get my truck on the beach. And, what can I expect in the surf in the summer? Blues, I suspect. I fish MD & Delaware a lot, and that is our August fare. Thanx.
> 
> Bill D.


No beach access for your truck.

Summer, yep blues and other pan fish. Throw out a big bait in hopes of a cobe.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yup, what Dog said. The closest you'll get to SB ( False Cape ) via 4x4 is thru Corolla


----------

